# Short YouTube Shooting promo from A+ Slingshots.



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Here is a short first video look at shooting my new model PS-2 pocket shooter. The line up now is the PS-1 which is 2 1/4" between the forks, the PS-2 is 2 1/2" and the PS-3 is 3"......Something for every size and skill level. Wish I had a better camera, but it's not too bad.
Hope you enjoy it. More to come! 
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=QWo9tMh0ohY


----------



## Chugosh (Feb 9, 2010)

I said there it looks like fun!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Shooting is always fun!!!


----------

